# Need computer for 1700W generator



## lonelytree (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Folks,
My HR-G1700I generator blew a capacitor on the controller. I am looking for part number KU31030131. It is a Robins number. Maybe someone has one of these generators with a bad engine.

Thanks for looking,
Mike


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Unless you overloaded the unit, there may be a defect and JD may make good on the part. Looks like you're not the only one with a blown Cap. See http://www.perr.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4758
In the last Subaru-Robin parts price list, that part number carries an MSRP of $613.26. That's half the price of a new unit! Subaru's part number convention is KU3-10301-31. I'd also talk to Subaru-Robin if JD doesn't help. Good luck.


----------

